# aqua cam



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Are aqua cam's(brand name) any good? I saw a couple on ebay for around 130 bucks. Are they any good? Is it worth buying?? I know there are better brands out there i am just looking for opinions this one. I also saw nature vision make a fish tv camera Any opinions.

I mostly fish lakes 30 feet or less with fair water clarity.


----------

